# ficar com alguém



## Bobzinha

*Olá a todos,

Alguém sabe como se traduz essa expressão? Por exemplo "Maris está ficando (namorando de vez em quando, acho que é isso) com o João? Já ouvi "hookin' up" mas não tenho certeza, alguém sabe?

brigado e beijos a todos!!!!*


----------



## Outsider

Acho que _hooking up_ é mais como sair junto com alguém, numa ocasião particular. As minhas sugestões são _hanging out_ (embora esta se possa referir apenas a um amigo com quem se sai muito), ou _dating_.


----------



## Vanda

Betinha,

Além do que já foi dito, uma outra expressão pode ser _fool around with_.
Um dia vi, nesses sitcoms da vida, a expressão _friends with benefits_  para esse tipo de relacionamento. Achei engraçado!


----------



## Bobzinha

*Vanda e Outsider,

Hang out para ficar com alguém? Achei que "hang out" seria tipo sair, para se divertir, já falei isso para um  amigo, será que ele entendeu nesse contexto???  hehheheehehe!!!
Tb já ouvi friends with benefits, mas vejam só, estou falando de adolescentes e pre-teens.... acho que as expressões não são as mesmas então? *


----------



## Vanda

Então acho que _fool around_ will do the trick. Vi sendo usado por teens na TV. Anyway, estas coisas acabam mudando tanto...


----------



## Bobzinha

*Vanda,

Muda mesmo!!! Vou usar este então!!! 
Brigado Vanda e Outsider e tenham um bom dia!!!

bjos!!  *


----------



## bjoleniacz

Outsider said:


> Acho que _hooking up_ é mais como sair junto com alguém, numa ocasião particular. As minhas sugestões são _hanging out_ (embora esta se possa referir apenas a um amigo com quem se sai muito), ou _dating_.


Não concordo com você nisso.

'hooking up' pode ser 'encontrar com alguém', por exemplo se você está falando no telefone com seu amigo, você pode dizer 'call me when you get to the movie theater, and we'll hook up there.'- 'me liga quando você chega ao cinema e lá a gente pode se reunir.'  Mais, na verdade, entre uma mulher e um homem, essa frase quer dizer que vocês fazem coisas sexuais sem necessariamente fazer sexo mesmo, como 'Bill hooked up with Jane after the party last night.' Bill ?ficou com a Jane? depois da festa ontem à noite.' Não estou seguro sobre a tradução.  Alguns sinônimos para 'to hook up' são 'to make out,' que é muito usado, e pra uma geração mais antiga, 'to neck' e 'to pet.' 'To hook up' também tem outros significados mais não são relacionados a este assunto.


----------



## Ekdog

Bobzinha said:


> *Olá a todos,
> 
> Alguém sabe como se traduz essa expressão? Por exemplo "Maris está ficando (namorando de vez em quando, acho que é isso) com o João? Já ouvi "hookin' up" mas não tenho certeza, alguém sabe?
> 
> brigado e beijos a todos!!!!*



Maris is going out with João.
João and Maris are seeing each other.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Concordo com tudo o que o bjoleniacz disse, mas “to hook up” pode significar “transar” também dependendo do contexto.  Pelo menos por aqui essa expressão pode ter esse significado.  Eu acho que “dating” é suficiente para dizer o que você quer dizer.  Você também pode optar por uma das sugestões dadas pelo Ekdog.

Depois de ler as outras respostas fiquei curioso.  “Namorar” pode ter uma conotação sexual também?  Porque “to fool around with” e “friends with benefits” são expressões que implicam que as pessoas envolvidas estão tendo algum tipo de relacionamento não necessariamente sexual, mas digamos que estão tendo um relacionamento muito íntimo..lol.


----------



## Outsider

Não, namorar pode ser só de janela.


----------



## Vanda

Well, mas a Bobzinha falou de ficar e aqui "ficar" no vocabulário da meninada, pode tanto ser apenas um inocente dating, como mais do que isto. Ficar é namorar alguém sem compromisso nenhum, e pra falar a verdade, a meninada mede o grau de popularidade por contar com quantos meninos ou meninas ficaram numa noite. Este ficar pode ir além de beijos e amassos e, dependendo da idade da meninada, é o que realmente acontece.


----------



## bjoleniacz

Bobzinha said:


> *Vanda e Outsider,
> 
> Hang out para ficar com alguém? Achei que "hang out" seria tipo sair, para se divertir, já falei isso para um  amigo, será que ele entendeu nesse contexto???  hehheheehehe!!!
> Tb já ouvi friends with benefits, mas vejam só, estou falando de adolescentes e pre-teens.... acho que as expressões não são as mesmas então? *



'hang out' só quer dizer sair para se divertir, ou passar tempo juntos.


----------



## AGATHA2

Ola !

Fala-se aqui da meninada. Até que idade alguém faz parte da meninada ?


----------



## Vanda

Até poucos anos atrás ficava fácil estabelecer limites. Hoje fica cada vez mais difícil. Meninos e meninas de seus 11 anos já estão "ficando". Depois a 'meninada' adolescente toda mais os "adolescentes de todas as idades"  - digo os que já passaram de 20  até sei-lá-que-idade  - estão "ficando" também. Na verdade, onde termina essa idade limite, acho que não existe mais tal coisa!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Haha...okay.  Obrigado pelas respostas Outsider e Vanda.


----------



## Life

Chriszinho85 said:


> Concordo com tudo o que o bjoleniacz disse, mas “to hook up” pode significar “transar” também dependendo do contexto. Pelo menos por aqui essa expressão pode ter esse significado.
> 
> 
> o que  é "transar" em português? Is it to have sex or to make out?


----------



## Vanda

> o que é "transar" em português? Is it to have sex or to make out?


 
Transar - to have sex, to get laid. 

Make out- dar uns amassos. (among others I can't remember now)
​


----------



## Life

Obrigada, Vanda. Na Argentina "transar" é beijar (as in "make out"). Nao é "tener sexo". Nós dizemos "transar" ou "apretar" (when a couple is making out). Voy a tenerlo en cuenta cuando vaya a Brasil!!


----------



## jazyk

O problema com _ficar com alguém_ é que a expressão é tão vaga que acho que se deverá analisar caso por caso.


----------



## Alter Ego

Bobzinha said:


> *Olá a todos,
> 
> Alguém sabe como se traduz essa expressão? Por exemplo "Maris está ficando (namorando de vez em quando, acho que é isso) com o João? Já ouvi "hookin' up" mas não tenho certeza, alguém sabe?
> 
> brigado e beijos a todos!!!!*



Alo,como vai?
Estive recentemente visitando a terra natal (Recife),e aprendi algumas expressoes novas  incorporadas  ao nosso belo Idioma.
"Ficar" com alguem,  significa (transar). Fazer amor sem compromisso algum.
Por exemplo : Num encontro casual,no onibus,na praia,ou ate num clube;
depois de um papo interessante ,as partes involvidas chegam a um comum
acordo,dai entao ,partem para uma aventura amorosa sem compromisso.
Como na musica de  Biafra," ...Uma vez e nunca mais" .
A continuidade do relacionamento depende intrisicamente das partes envolvidas.
Espero que esta  simples explicacao tenha sido suficiente para faze-la entender o significado da expressao, "Ficar".
Ficar = namoro sem compromisso a nao ser de transar sem futuro no relacionamento. Puramente a busca da satisfacao sexual.
Alter Ego.
           Bye-bye !


----------



## Vanda

Olá AlterEgo, bem-vindo aos fóruns!



> Ficar = namoro sem compromisso a nao ser de transar sem futuro no relacionamento. Puramente a busca da satisfacao sexual.


 
Lembre-se que o Brasil não se resume ao Recife.  E conforme já discutido acima, ficar pode *ou não* envolver transa sexual. Tem a ver com o indivíduo, na maioria das vezes, já que os adolescentes de uma certa idade para cima já "ficam" no sentido mais restrito da palavra e, para os  mais novinhos, não passa de namorinho de uma noite só!


----------



## Brazuca

Exatamente, Vanda. Ficar não tem um significado concreto, uma vez que os seus limites são acordados pelo casal.

Há gente que considera "ficar" um simples beijo durante um baile de carnaval; outros "ficam" na danceteria depois de trocarem olhares, uma breve conversa e partirem para os "finalmente" , agindo como namorados, ainda que de fato não sejam.

De todo modo, creio que transar seja uma consequência do ficar e não o "ficar" propriamente dito.


----------



## Bobzinha

*Olá a todos!!!

Na verdade estou me referindo à crianças de 11 anos (dois alunos meus sendo mais específica, para meu espanto!!!) que de vez em quando, depois da aula, trocam uns beijos e amassos, carícias, mas não fazem sexo, e não tem compromisso um com o outro.....então vejam bem,quero saber uma expressão que não envolva o ato sexual, algo mais inocente....

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas, fique sem entrar no fórum algum tempo e não vi que tinha tantos comentários!!!*


----------



## Bobzinha

*Hello again,

Alguém sabe se "wound up" ou "wind up" tem algum sentido neste contexto? Se quer dizer "ficar com alguém?"

Tks!!*


----------



## Vanda

Betinha, onde foi que você viu? Sei não... veja aqui os idioms com _wind up. E,_andei dando uma olhada naquele famoso dic de rua (hehe), tampouco achei algum termo relacionado.


----------



## Outsider

Quer dizer "ficar", mas não no sentido de "namorar", e sim no sentido de "acabar por ficar junto com alguém". Um exemplo:

"A Joana foi a paixão da minha vida, namorámos durante dez anos, mas acabei por ficar com a Isabel."

Em inglês:

"Joan was the love of my life, we dated for ten years, but I wound up with Isabel."


----------



## olivinha

One last note...
A expressão “ficar com alguém”, talvez por denotar algo passageiro, em geral não se usa no gerúndio. "Fulano está ficando com fulana." Pelo menos eu nunca ouvi.


----------



## jazyk

Eu já, e várias vezes. Acho que daí já está começando uma relação mais séria.


----------



## olivinha

Neste caso eu jamais diria "ficando com", e sim "fulando esta' saindo com..."
O


----------



## Vanda

É, mas o pessoal, vai sempre pelo mais fácil mesmo. "Sabia que a X está ficando com o Y?"


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> Eu já, e várias vezes. Acho que daí já está começando uma relação mais séria.


 
X esta' ficando con Y para uma relação mais séria? Eu jamais diria assim. De todas as formas, eu disse que *em geral* não se usa "ficando com alguém". Perdão, talvez seja uma coisa do Rio de Janeiro, talvez seja meu "careoquez" falando por mim , talvez seja muito comum dizer “ficando com alguém”, mas juro nunca escutei assim, e se escutasse me estranharia. 
O


----------



## Vanda

> O fato é que realmente virou moda dizer "estou ficando", o que diretamente nos vem à tona a idéia de "dar uns beijos", digamos que sem compromisso.


 
Fonte


----------



## olivinha

Again, eu disse *em geral*… 
Ou seja que "*virou moda* para algo *sem compromisso"*. My points precisely… "Ficando" dando uma idéia de "namorando" de uma "relação mais séria", eu jamais usaria assim.
O


----------



## jazyk

Parafraseio a mim mesmo:



> Acho que daí já está começando uma relação mais séria.


Com daí quis dizer a partir desse ponto e veja que disse que está começando uma relação mais séria, e não que a relação fosse séria, como você parece ter entendido em:



> X esta' ficando con Y para uma relação mais séria? Eu jamais diria assim.



Para dizer a verdade, nem sei por que dei minha opinião aqui.  Jamais fiquei com ninguém. Talvez seja por isso que passo tanto tempo aqui, hein? Ou será que nunca fiquei com ninguém porque passo muito tempo aqui? É fresquinho porque é Tostines ou é Tostines porque é fresquinho?


----------



## isaamancio

Como se diz "ficar" em Inglês, no sentido de estar em um relacionamento não muito sério com alguém.


----------



## almufadado

isaamancio said:


> Como se diz "ficar" em Inglês, no sentido de estar em um relacionamento não muito sério com alguém.



Por grau de relacionamento, do mais unido para mais livre :
"I am married with someone" -> casado
"I Am living with someone" -> junto, em união de fato ))
"I am engaged with some one" -> noivo
"I am seeing someone" ->  namorar
"I am (just) dating someone -> ficar mais vezes, encontros
"I am saw her one"/Been with her once" ->  ficámos uma vez só
"We are good friends" -> bons amigos
"We are just friends"-> só amigos
*+1* "We are acquainted" -> conhecidos, já fomos apresentados 
*"0"* (  .... now comes the funny stuff)
*-1* "I don't know you !"
"We are not friends anymore!"
"I hate you !" 
"I hate you more!"
"I hate you much more!"
"I hated you so many times!"
"I hated you so many times a lost count!"
"I will hate you until dead do us part"

Sorry could not resist due to the nonexistent context !


----------



## isaamancio

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Outsider

A palavra mais simples e comum para "ficar" é _date_.


----------



## isaamancio

Mas 'date' não significa namorar? A expressão 'I've been seeing João for a while' poderia ter esse sentido de estar saindo com alguém, mas sem namorar sério?


----------



## Outsider

Não garanto a 100%, mas parece-me que nesse caso também se pode dizer *I've been dating João for a while*, ou pelo menos *I've been going out with João for a while*. Não creio que sejam necessariamente afirmações tão fortes como *João is my boyfriend* (João é o meu namorado). Mas, como também estou com alguma dúvida acerca da versão com _dating_, sugiro que espere a ver se alguém de língua materna inglesa dê a opinião, ou, melhor ainda, que experimente fazer a sua pergunta no fórum de Inglês (mas atenção, que lá tem de explicar a sua dúvida em inglês; não pode usar palavras portuguesas).


----------



## GamblingCamel

Almufadado >> I think your Number Line of Love is great. You should copyright it. 
I'm just going to make a few EN corrections.
 , 


almufadado said:


> Por grau de relacionamento, do mais unido para mais livre :
> 
> "I am married with to someone" -> casado
> "I am living with someone" -> junto, em união de fato ))
> "I am engaged with to someone" -> noivo
> "I am seeing someone" ->  namorar
> "I am (just) dating someone -> ficar mais vezes, encontros
> "I am saw have seen her once"/Been with her once" ->  ficámos uma vez só
> "We are good friends" -> bons amigos
> "We are just friends"-> só amigos
> *+1* "We are acquainted" -> conhecidos, já fomos apresentados
> 
> *"0"* (  .... now comes the funny stuff)
> 
> *-1* "I don't know you !"
> "We are not friends anymore!"
> "I hate you !"
> "I hate you more!"
> "I hate you much more!"
> "I have always hated you!"
> "I hated you even when I said I loved you!"
> "I will hate you until dead death do us part!"
> 
> Sorry could not resist due to the nonexistent context !



Sorry could not resist adding that line, "I hated you even when I said I loved you." It just seemed the right touch !


----------



## William Stein

Alter Ego said:


> Alo,como vai?
> Estive recentemente visitando a terra natal (Recife),e aprendi algumas expressoes novas incorporadas ao nosso belo Idioma.
> "Ficar" com alguem, significa (transar). Fazer amor sem compromisso Ficar = namoro sem compromisso a nao ser de transar sem futuro no relacionamento. Puramente a busca da satisfacao sexual.
> Alter Ego.
> Bye-bye !


 
It's probably just a coincidence, but your definition of "ficar" is exactly the meaning of the German "ficken" and the English "fuck" ("Maria is fucking around with Jose", would be a good translationof the original sentence). Maybe young Brazilians wanted a good translation of "fuck" (besides "transar") and chose a word that sounds similar.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Bobzinha said:


> Alguém sabe como se traduz essa expressão? Por exemplo "Maris está ficando (namorando de vez em quando, acho que é isso) com o João?





Bobzinha said:


> *Na verdade estou me referindo à crianças de 11 anos (dois alunos meus sendo mais específica, para meu espanto!!!) que de vez em quando, depois da aula, trocam uns beijos e amassos, carícias, mas não fazem sexo, e não tem compromisso um com o outro.....então vejam bem,quero saber uma expressão que não envolva o ato sexual, algo mais inocente....
> *



Now, returning to the OP.

I am not 11 years old. I'm 54. So I don't know exactly how kids talk about these things nowadays.
But the relationship between the 2 students, per Bobzinha's description, strikes me as very innocent and natural.  I think it best to stay in the register of kidspeak.
What immediately came to my mind was: "Johnny and Maria are boyfriend girlfriend now."

Vocabulary for romance is always shifting -- and it depends on context, age, region, etc.  
Obviously, one can be boyfriend girlfriend -- and just exchange sweet SMS's during class. Or it can mean that the two of them  ****** + ****** night and day.


----------



## William Stein

GamblingCamel said:


> Now, returning to the OP.
> 
> But the relationship between the 2 students, per Bobzinha's description, strikes me as very innocent and natural. I think it best to stay in the register of kidspeak.
> .


 
If "innocent and natural" means non-sexual, I wouldn't generalize from the behavior of puritanical American teenagers to the behavior of Brazilian teenagers, who are usually sexually active very young by American standards. 
Reading through the earlier the answers, it seems that "ficar con" doesn't have to involve sex in every city in Brazil, but it is equally clear that it DOES NOT have the usual meaning of ficar, which would be "stay with forever", "stick with" = to marry.


----------



## Outsider

William Stein said:


> It's probably just a coincidence, but your definition of "ficar" is exactly the meaning of the German "ficken" and the English "fuck" ("Maria is fucking around with Jose", would be a good translationof the original sentence). Maybe young Brazilians wanted a good translation of "fuck" (besides "transar") and chose a word that sounds similar.


Although I'm not Brazilian, I don't think that "ficar" and "fuck around" mean the same at all. Furthermore, there is no _Portuguese_ word meaning "fuck" that sounds close to "ficar".

It all seems quite simple to me: "ficar" means hanging out. Maria está ficando com José = Maria is hanging out with José. (Rereading some of the replies, it seems that my earlier suggested translation "dating" is not quite right.)


----------



## GamblingCamel

I just re-read one of my previous posts and realized that it was unclearly written.
But since I can no longer edit it, I'll post here that the last sentence should say:  "Or if the 2 of them are in their 20's, it can mean they are ******** night and day."


----------



## Vanda

Ficar -as we have said somewhere around here - can imply sex or not.


----------



## William Stein

Outsider said:


> Although I'm not Brazilian, I don't think that "ficar" and "fuck around" mean the same at all. .)


 
Read the definition from AlterEgo I quoted in my post:
Estive recentemente visitando a terra natal (Recife),e aprendi algumas expressoes novas incorporadas ao nosso belo Idioma.
"Ficar" com alguem, significa (transar). Fazer amor sem compromisso Ficar = namoro sem compromisso a nao ser de transar sem futuro no relacionamento. Puramente a busca da satisfacao sexual.



Outsider said:


> Furthermore, there is no _Portuguese_ word meaning "fuck" that sounds close to "ficar"..)


 
You don't understand what I said. I said the word "Fuck", which is very well known internationally, does not exist in Portuguese, so maybe the Brazilians chose a similar Portugeuse word to have the same meaning.





Outsider said:


> It all seems quite simple to me: "ficar" means hanging out. Maria está ficando com José = Maria is hanging out with José. (Rereading some of the replies, it seems that my earlier suggested translation "dating" is not quite right"..)


 
You're ignoring all the posts by Brazilians where the meaning is clearly sexual, although the "final act of a coitus" does not have to be involved.


----------



## Vanda

I beg to differ William. Girls and boys as early as 11 years old 'ficam' and there is not sex involved. I repeat ficar may or may not imply sex. It depends on age and intention of the ficantes.


----------



## Outsider

William Stein said:


> Read the definition from AlterEgo I quoted in my post:
> Estive recentemente visitando a terra natal (Recife),e aprendi algumas expressoes novas incorporadas ao nosso belo Idioma.
> "Ficar" com alguem, significa (transar). Fazer amor sem compromisso Ficar = namoro sem compromisso a nao ser de transar sem futuro no relacionamento. Puramente a busca da satisfacao sexual.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> You're ignoring all the posts by Brazilians where the meaning is clearly sexual, although the "final act of a coitus" does not have to be involved.


It's you who are ignoring all the other posts by Brazilians saying that _ficar_ doesn't always imply sex. Including the one just before yours.



William Stein said:


> You don't understand what I said. I said the word "Fuck", which is very well known internationally, does not exist in Portuguese, so maybe the Brazilians chose a similar Portugeuse word to have the same meaning.


In other words, _ficar_ is just an imitation of _fuck_? Sounds like nonsense to me.


----------



## William Stein

Vanda said:


> I beg to differ William. Girls and boys as early as 11 years old 'ficam' and there is not sex involved. I repeat ficar may or may not imply sex. It depends on age and intention of the ficantes.


 
Well the term clearly has different meanings in different parts of Brazil (which is quote possible) because according to AlterEgo it means the same thing as transar in Recife.


----------



## Istriano

William Stein said:


> It's probably just a coincidence, but your definition of "ficar" is exactly the meaning of the German "ficken" and the English "fuck" ("Maria is fucking around with Jose", would be a good translationof the original sentence). Maybe young Brazilians wanted a good translation of "fuck" (besides "transar") and chose a word that sounds similar.





*Ficar *(from Latin _fixare_) means *quedar *in Spanish, and it is used like this verb is used in Spain.
For example on Spanish dating sites, people ask you:
_¿Quedamos?_ meaning _Would you like to meet and get intimate?_

_Ficar _may be used for _transar/trepar _just like _quedar _may be used for _follar_,
I call it an euphemism. It's less explicit tho', sex is likely happen but it's not compulsory.


----------



## William Stein

Istriano said:


> *Ficar *(from Latin _fixare_) means *quedar *in Spanish, and it is used like this verb is used in Spain.
> For example on Spanish dating sites, people ask you:
> _¿Quedamos?_ meaning _Would you like to meet and get intimate?_
> 
> _Ficar _may be used for _transar/trepar _just like _quedar _may be used for _follar_,
> I call it an euphemism. It's less explicit tho', sex is likely happen but it's not compulsory.


 

I know the normal meaning of ficar, that's why I was so surprised by the meaning in "ficar con". "Quedar con" would mean the exact opposite, i.e., end up with somebody forever, stay with somebody forever. In fact, "ficar con" refers to a (very) temporary relationship. How do you explain that?


----------



## tdcardoso

Bobzinha said:


> *Vanda e Outsider,
> 
> Hang out para ficar com alguém? Achei que "hang out" seria tipo sair, para se divertir, já falei isso para um  amigo, será que ele entendeu nesse contexto???  hehheheehehe!!!
> Tb já ouvi friends with benefits, mas vejam só, estou falando de adolescentes e pre-teens.... acho que as expressões não são as mesmas então? *


Eu muito já ouvi a expressão 'Friends with Benefits'... mas só fui saber do real sentido (embora seja dedutível) depois deste post...

_You're the best listener that I've ever met
You're my best friend
*Best friend with benefits*
What took me so long_

Head over Feet, Alanis


----------



## Istriano

William Stein said:


> I know the normal meaning of ficar, that's why I was so surprised by the meaning in "ficar con". "Quedar con" would mean the exact opposite, i.e., end up with somebody forever, stay with somebody forever. In fact, "ficar con" refers to a (very) temporary relationship. How do you explain that?



In Peninsular Spanish, *quedar *can mean _to meet, _or _to meet for a date,_
or even_ to meet for sex.  _Very much like *ficar*.


----------



## Audie

No doubt one can never say if "_ficar com_" may or not imply sex. But this seems to have little to do with the more or less years of age of these "actors". And, in saying that, I believe William has put it right:





William Stein said:


> the meaning is clearly sexual, although  the "final act of a coitus" does not have to be involved.


It's a pity, but innocent (pre-)teenagers are more and more a thing of the past. You can tell it just by observing (not really!, we can't avoid them, actually) 11-12-year-old teenagers in movie theaters, at parties, in shopping malls or, worse, in school, in broad daylight and in full view of everyone. If all of that heavy kissing (not to mention the touching, rubbing etc) is not sex-implied, it's not the most innocent thing either.

And, of course, Recife is far from being the "hottest" city in Brazil.


----------



## William Stein

Audierunt said:


> No doubt one can never say if "_ficar com_" may or not implies sex. But this seems to have little to do with the more or less years of age of these "actors". And, in saying that, I believe William has put it right:
> It's a pity, but innocent (pre-)teenagers are more and more a thing of the past. You can tell it just by observing (not really!, we can't avoid them, actually) 11-12-year-old teenagers in movie theaters, at parties, in shopping malls or, worse, in school, in broad daylight and in full view of everyone. If all of that heavy kissing (not to mention the touching, rubbing etc) is not sex-implied, it's not the most innocent thing either.
> 
> And, of course, Recife is far from being the "hottest" city in Brazil.


I spent some time in Brazil, so I know something about the general atmosphere, but I certainly don't claim to be any great expert on the meaning of "ficar com", which is an expression I never even heard of before this post. All my comments on the meaning are based on the information given by Brazilians, which I have no reason to doubt.


----------



## Vanda

But not eleven years old, Audi! And I know teens who ''ficam sem transar'', you may believe it! So no one can affirm that ficar is always transar. I repeat it has to do with age- first- and will of the ones involved.


----------



## Istriano

E de _amizade colorida_ nem se fala...


----------



## Vanda

Falando em ficar no sentido de ''pegar'' (gíria), transar, etc. aprendi ontem uma gíria americanca: squeeze
A girl, or guy, who is not one's girlfriend, but often has sexual relations with that person anyway.

= ficante no sentido total da palavra


----------



## Audie

Well, sorry for my bad English. I hope Shakespeare will forgive my faults! And Camões, poor guy, too! 

Vandita, I agree with you. Surely, most, maybe 99,9%, of those pre-teenagers don't have a sexual relationship "_in full_" when "_ficam_" (To say the truth, I guess most of them do not even think about dating). 
But, at the same time, I agree with William (who is based on his friends' opinions), on the sexual meaning of "_ficar com_", "_although the "final act of a coitus" does not have to be involved_." And I think that, as I said, by witnessing the behavior of many teens (sorry, yes, some of them with 11/12 years old), who perform acts of extreme sensuality in front of everyone. Or, maybe, I'm just a little conservative on that matter.

To sum up, when one of those kids says "_Fulano ficou com Sicrana ontem na festa_", we can, most of the time, guess that, considering the age of the guys involved, suppose sex is implied or not, although we cannot think it was/be just an innocent dating of just holding hands (it wasn't so some 15 years ago). And since we can see that deplorable behavior of those kids, I believe things can get worse.
And that happens to kids not only in Recife or in Brazil, unfortunately.

Ou seja, em (não tão) bom português: não se pode descartar o clima sexual do "_ficar com_", mesmo que isso signifique não chegar aos "_finalmente_".

Desculpem. Março chegou, trabalhou dobrou, tendinite atacou, _mouse _descansou, _touchpad _se apresentou, texto desgraçou!


----------



## Audie

Istriano said:


> E de _amizade colorida_ nem se fala...


Seria quase equivalente, só que mais restrito, não?


----------

